# Staurogyne Repens



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm planning on adding some Staurogyne Repens to my tank and the area that I'm planning on adding them has size 1/16" sand. Can Staurogyne Repens grow in this? or should I take some out and replace it with ASA?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

it can grow just fine in it


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

really? since I had my HC in the sand and it grew really really really really really slow....


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

hc isnt a root feeder, you're problem came from somewhere else like your water fertilizing, lights or co2


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I guess _S. Repens _ roots are stronger than HC's?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

well, yeah, they have a much larger root structure but again its all about water column ferts, and co2, and you want at least medium lighting


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have 4 24w T5HO running over that section but only 2 are on at one time. So I guess I should still dose with root tabs.
I'm already dosing with PPS-Pro and my drop checker remains lime green to yellow most of the time


----------



## Ahura-sama (Dec 7, 2009)

Stauro. Repen are pretty hardy. But from what I've seen, submerged take quite a long time to grow.

Oh and they like to melt submerged. I dont know why, a portion of mine just did while the other didnt. Weird

Give it some time


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

> So I guess I should still dose with root tabs


why?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought you said they have a large root system? Should I also give them frets through their roots for better growth??


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

if you want. i've had my 55g half full of the stuff without using them. nothing but dosing the water and good co2


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You wanna RAOK me some? hehe


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HC is a very slow grower.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

sorry, i cleared out that tank and went in a different direction, most of my plants are all softwater species


----------

